# Missing 10% Southern Chinese



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi All, 

Can anyone throw some light on the following: 

Tang Soo Do is reportedly made up of 60% Soo Bahk Do, 30% Northern Chinese (Shaolin Long Fist, Yang Style Tai Chi Chuan and Tan Tui) and 10% Southern Chinese. 

My question is - what style in Southern Chinese did Grandmaster Hwang Kee study??. 

Pil Seung


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 5, 2006)

Sipsoo Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone throw some light on the following:
> 
> ...


 
Interesting.  Where did you get those percentages?  

Hwang Kee's training is very shrouded and people in the USSBDMDK federation do not like it when people ask questions about it.  I know of one master who got the boot after he questioned the old claim that the pyung ahn forms came from china (and not from Okinawa).

With that being said, I'm not sure if anyone can answer your question.  However, it is known that Hwang Kee learned alot of what became known as TSD from books and had some (at least a couple of years) of formal training.  If I had to put percentages to it, it would be 70% shotokan, 20% tai chi (and maybe some kung fu but I'm not sure about that), and 10% tae kyon.

IMHO, the Southern China claim is probably a nod toward Okinawa, the true origin of most of our art.  Chinese Chuan Fa was a large source for the bulk of Okinawan Karate.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is another thread of interest that relates to this matter...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33167


----------

